# Fiamma Door Security Lock Problem



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Fiamma Door Security Lock Problem

Hi,

I have just "inherited" one of these, I am unsure if the key I have is the correct one for the lock (it doesn't turn).

Am I doing something wrong with it? The pull down piece at the top doesn't want to move.

Is there a way to free it?

Is the lock "locked" when it is in the vertical or horizontal position (this appears to be stuck in a vertical direction).

What is the knack to freeing it?

THANKS IN ADVANCE.

It is the same as the one below.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

While at a site near Valencia a Dutch motorhomer got his Fiamma lock jammed. He evenually unlocked it - but I don't know how - tried WD40 etc. As I don't have one I am afraid I did not take too much notice as fellow Dutchmen were helping him.

Lesson: be careful not to lock yourself out! Cab doors still available of course.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Never mind locking yourself out - hope nobody fastens you in!

Vertical is "open", horizontal is locked.

Pull down on the little handle below the lock barrel (about 1 inch) then rotate the white metal frame handle so it is alongside the bodywork.

Mine "froze" about 2 years ago. I undid the 2 bolts inside the motorhome, which hold the handle onto the body. From memory, I then inserted the key and dosed it heavily with WD40 - obviously I could turn it upside down etc.

All locks have an abiltiy to be removed from their holder, if the key is in place. I think there was a small screw somewhere which allowed it to come out. You then have to make sure you don't lose the springs and plungers.

I got a new key cut at Peterbro show - it would actually have been cheaper to get a new barrel lock & 2 keys (different stall).

Good luck - if you can't sort it, I could always take mine off again, I suppose, to give you more detail.
Gordon


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Ian,

These locks are very difficult to operate sometimes.

The trick I use is to ensure the pull down knob is firmly UP.

Check the arm is not pushed or pulled in any direction i.e. its loosely in the mid point of its mechanical play.

Check again the pull down knob is also firmly UP.

the ensure the key is fully IN.

then you should be able to turn it, and rest is easy.

HTH 

cater


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies.

All sorted now (though the key doesn't work) it was already in the open position but the locking mechanism had seized. Wrapped a rag round it and pulled down and got it free.

CHEERS


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

My concern (paranoid or what?) is that some oik will swing it across the door when we are inside. I always keep it locked open when we are inside.

Glad all is going well
Gordon


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

In the vertical position it should be unlocked & the "T" handle should pull down. 
We had trouble with ours when it was new & I had to remove it by undoing the nuts inside the van. I then managed to free it off with GT85 & re-fitted it. Shortly afterwards it stuck again so the dealer replaced it. Replacement has been OK so far.


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

I had one fitted and found that in the recent freezing weather the lock would jam thus preventing the pull down 'T' piece to work. I found that a liberal dose of CK graphite powder in the key hole worked wonders.

Keith


----------

